# LeBron Signs Extension: Possible 3 year/Non-Max deal



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

per ESPNews...



> THE PULSE
> 
> We'll be talking LeBron James signing and other NBA action.





> THE PULSE
> Pulsites - we have some news!
> 
> THE PULSE
> LeBron will sign with the Cavs!


From the SportsNation chat on espnews.com


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: LeBron Signs Extension*

I knew he would.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*AP NewsBreak: James agrees to extension with Cavaliers*












> *AP NewsBreak: James agrees to extension with Cavaliers*
> 
> By TOM WITHERS, AP Sports Writer
> *July 8, 2006*
> ...


Wonderful. The expected result came to pass and no all the nonsense and outside talk can die. LeBron's not playing for Jay-Z (at least, not for a few years) and all the ESPN talking heads saying he should/will leave can now be quite.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: AP NewsBreak: James agrees to extension with Cavaliers*

:whatever::whatever::whatever::whatever::whatever::whatever:Ric Bucher is right again:whatever::whatever::whatever::whatever::whatever::whatever:


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: AP NewsBreak: James agrees to extension with Cavaliers*



Pioneer10 said:


> :whatever::whatever::whatever::whatever::whatever::whatever:Ric Bucher is right again:whatever::whatever::whatever::whatever::whatever::whatever:


 :cheers:


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: LeBron Signs Extension*

Zydrunas-Gooden-Sasha-1st rounder 07 for Garnett... ok iam drunk and bored...

or 


Z and Hughes Pick for Garnett


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: LeBron Signs Extension*



LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> Zydrunas-Gooden-Sasha-1st rounder 07 for Garnett... ok iam drunk and bored...
> 
> or
> 
> ...


 :cheers:


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: LeBron Signs Extension*

Stein actually writes a reasonable article:




> Since Wade is only going to get better, too, Cleveland will have to be proactive _and_ fortunate. Maybe the James-Hughes tag team blossoms after a full season together, uninterrupted by injury. Maybe Cavs general manager Danny Ferry eventually finds a better sidekick for James by trading Hughes. Maybe they get lucky and a deal materializes for Ilgauskas that provides the injection of frontcourt athleticism and versatility that the Cavs need.
> 
> What we know for sure, and officially so now, is that James is willing to give Ferry and aggressive Cavs owner Dan Gilbert time to assemble a title-worthy supporting cast. Reason being: LeBron wants to bring a parade to Cleveland more than he wants the extra Nike bucks allegedly waiting for him as a Knick or a Net or a Laker.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=stein_marc&id=2513615


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*ESPN | NBA | Cavs lock up future*



> *LeBron to sign extension worth up to $80*
> 
> Almost from the moment the club selected him with the No. 1 overall pick three years ago, *insecure Cleveland fans have worried about a day when James would bolt for a bigger paycheck and brighter spotlight in a booming market such as New York, Los Angeles or Chicago.*


What a load of crap. Cleveland fans weren’t afraid of LeBron leaving. The whole “James is going to leave” march was led by the media (ESPN in particular) and was a view generally held exclusively by those outside Ohio, or those who weren’t Cavalier fans. Even though this paragraph is only a small part of what amounts to a large article, that quick attempt to spin and deflect things is poor attempt to make Cleveland’s fans look bad. The truth is the media looks bad right now for beating the drum so religously the past few years and being dead wrong on the issue. Cleveland fans never bought the propaganda.


----------



## bballinMla (May 23, 2006)

*Re: LeBron Signs Extension*



LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> Zydrunas-Gooden-Sasha-1st rounder 07 for Garnett... ok iam drunk and bored...
> 
> or
> 
> ...


I would gladly part with the 2 for Garnett. Throw in a draft pick too if need be.


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: LeBron Signs Extension*

Less Than Max for Lebron? 

This is a double edged sword. Lebron takes less than the max, but only a four year deal and has a player option to let him out of the deal after three years.

I like the idea or Lebron being willing to take less than the max, it will make gooden think twice about what he's asking for. It gives the cavs a little flexibility under the cap, but not a whole lot.

I'm not really sure what to make of this yet.


----------



## rundmc00 (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: LeBron Signs Extension*



LostInGeorgia said:


> Less Than Max for Lebron?
> 
> This is a double edged sword. Lebron takes less than the max, but only a four year deal and has a player option to let him out of the deal after three years.
> 
> ...


Brooklyn, Jay-Z and more money from Nike.


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: LeBron Signs Extension*



rundmc00 said:


> Brooklyn, Jay-Z and more money from Nike.


But if that is his intention and he wants the supposed nike kicker, why even sign any kind of deal with the cavs now. I want Lebron to be a lifer in Cleveland, the only move I even want to imagine is Lebron making the Cavs build a new arena closer to Akron so he doesn't have to drive as far.


----------



## rundmc00 (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: LeBron Signs Extension*



LostInGeorgia said:


> But if that is his intention and he wants the supposed nike kicker, why even sign any kind of deal with the cavs now. I want Lebron to be a lifer in Cleveland, the only move I even want to imagine is Lebron making the Cavs build a new arena closer to Akron so he doesn't have to drive as far.


Easy, Nets would only have MLE for him at the end of his rookie contract so much better to get max dollars from Cleveland during the same time span THEN go to Brooklyn. Plus he puts all talk to rest for the next four years to concentrate on hoops.

If he did not sign now, the speculation during the season would've been ridiculous.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: LeBron Signs Extension*

He probably did this so if the team hasn't improved enough or if they're competing for a title by then he can get out and go somewhere else. Doubt there is a nike kicker for those cities.


----------



## rundmc00 (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: LeBron Signs Extension*



Dissonance19 said:


> He probably did this so if the team hasn't improved enough or if they're competing for a title by then he can get out and go somewhere else. Doubt there is a nike kicker for those cities.


Why do you doubt it? It makes perfect business sense for Nike. Bron in Brooklyn becomes the most marketable sports figure in the world.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: LeBron Signs Extension*



> LeBron James showed himself to be a shrewd businessman as an 18-year-old when he signed gigantic endorsement contracts before even entering the league. The Cleveland Cavaliers star may have pulled off another smart deal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2514918

The extension may be for really only 3 years! This allows Lebron to go for more money in a shorter period of time


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: LeBron Signs Extension*



rundmc00 said:


> Why do you doubt it? It makes perfect business sense for Nike. Bron in Brooklyn becomes the most marketable sports figure in the world.



Makes no sense. Why does Nike care so much? He can make that money anywhere. And who said he would go to Brooklyn anyhow?


----------



## rundmc00 (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: LeBron Signs Extension*



Dissonance19 said:


> Makes no sense. Why does Nike care so much? He can make that money anywhere. And who said he would go to Brooklyn anyhow?


James on the Nets sells more shoes than James on the Cavs. Simple math.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: LeBron Signs Extension*



rundmc00 said:


> James on the Nets sells more shoes than James on the Cavs. Simple math.



People would buy his shoes no matter what team he is on. So, no, not really.


----------



## rundmc00 (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: LeBron Signs Extension*



Dissonance19 said:


> People would buy his shoes no matter what team he is on. So, no, not really.


There is degrees of celebrity. Stars in New york are simply more marketable throughout the world than stars in Cleveland. Look at Marbury's jersey. If it wasn't for NY before his name, no one would give a $hit who he is.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: LeBron Signs Extension*



rundmc00 said:


> James on the Nets sells more shoes than James on the Cavs. Simple math.


Actually he'd get more press/exposure in Madison Square Garden, Staples Center, or the United Center than he'd get with the Nets in any other city in the country. Look up their respective road attendence, jersey sales, and nationally televised games compared to the Nets, who are average at best in comparison.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: LeBron Signs Extension*



rundmc00 said:


> There is degrees of celebrity. Stars in New york are simply more marketable throughout the world than stars in Cleveland. Look at Marbury's jersey. If it wasn't for NY before his name, no one would give a $hit who he is.


Yeah, but James' celebrity in the future could be as close to MJ if not the same or maybe bigger. It will not matter what team he was on, especially, if he keeps up what he is doing. He's gonna be huge wherever. Marbury is not a good comparison. Nobody really cares about him now anyway.


----------



## rundmc00 (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: LeBron Signs Extension*



EHL said:


> Actually he'd get more press/exposure in Madison Square Garden, Staples Center, or the United Center than he'd get with the Nets in any other city in the country. Look up their respective road attendence, jersey sales, and nationally televised games compared to the Nets, who are average at best in comparison.


I am talking Nets in Brooklyn.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: LeBron Signs Extension*



rundmc00 said:


> I am talking Nets in Brooklyn.


Even then, Chicago, NY, and LA are proven while Brooklyn...isn't.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: LeBron Signs Extension*



Dissonance19 said:


> Yeah, but James' celebrity in the future could be as close to MJ if not the same or maybe bigger. It will not matter what team he was on, especially, if he keeps up what he is doing. He's gonna be huge wherever. Marbury is not a good comparison. Nobody really cares about him now anyway.


LeBron will be huge no matter who he plays for (Hawks included), but certain markets would overhype more than smaller markets. For example, despite how lottery-ridden the Knicks have been they still get far more nationally televised games and still generate hype for many of their mediocre players. NY is the worst offender, next to LA, but you get what I'm saying.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: LeBron Signs Extension: Possible 3 year deal*

Oh no. Four more years of buildup-with-no-delivery for some of these we're-the-center-of-the-universe Nets fans. It'll be funny watching some of these same NBA fans who think LeBron's sole reason in signing a three-year deal is so he can sign with _their_ team over the life of this contract. It'll be funnier when LeBron resigns with the Cavs in 2010-11 for a gigantic deal.

By the by...There. Is. No. Nike. Clause.

LeBron would be doing this for the money - Cleveland's money - for the exact reasons the article stated.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: LeBron Signs Extension: Possible 3 year deal*

LeBron is a very smart businessman. He can leave Cleveland if all things go to Hell, or re-up for a lot more if things don't! It's genius, and the length of the contract means he'll be far from his prime the next time he signs one.

Hey Cleveland fans: try not to boo him the next 3 years.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

*Re: LeBron Signs Extension*



Dissonance19 said:


> People would buy his shoes no matter what team he is on. So, no, not really.


 Allan Houston was top 10 in jersey sales, playing for the New York Knicks.

Nuff said.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: LeBron Signs Extension*



Tragedy said:


> Allan Houston was top 10 in jersey sales, playing for the New York Knicks.
> 
> Nuff said.



And how long ago was that? Still doesn't mean Bron wouldn't sell as much anywhere else.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

*Re: LeBron Signs Extension*



Dissonance19 said:


> And how long ago was that? Still doesn't mean Bron wouldn't sell as much anywhere else.


 It was fairly recent. The fact of the matter is New York has 8 million residents, many millions more worldwide, as has a greater world view than Cleveland. Lebron in New York would take him into the upper stratosphere, and as big as he is now, he would be even BIGGER if he were to play for the Knicks.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: LeBron Signs Extension*



rundmc00 said:


> There is degrees of celebrity. Stars in New york are simply more marketable throughout the world than stars in Cleveland. Look at Marbury's jersey. If it wasn't for NY before his name, no one would give a $hit who he is.


Nobody does give a $hit who he is anyway. Fact is that only Wade has been selling more Jerseys than LeBron. I'm not saying that LeBron wouldn't be a bigger celebrity in NY than he is in Cleveland that almost goes without saying, but there is no guarantee that it amounts to more money.



Brian Windhorst wrote: 

The LeBron James contract story won't go to bed. 

Late Sunday night, ESPN reported James will not be accepting the full five-year maximum contract extension worth $80 million as widely assumed after he announced he'd re-sign with the Cavaliers on Saturday. 

Instead, the network reported, he'll sign a four-year deal worth close to $60 million and have an opt-out clause after the third year of the extension, giving him a chance to be an unrestricted free agent in 2010. The extension begins in 2007. 

The report appears both premature and flawed. NBA officials confirmed the Cavs and James have not even discussed final terms of the deal yet. Those talks are scheduled to begin today or Tuesday. 

According to the new collective bargaining agreement reached last year, contracts of fewer than five years cannot have opt-out clauses, referred to as ``early termination options.'' 

ESPN also reported that James' strategy would be tied to a new collective bargaining agreement in 2011. But the current agreement actually runs through 2012. 

An "opt out" is different from a player option. I wrote that you can't "opt out" or "early terminate" a contract until after it's fourth year. This is a very complex part of the collective bargaining agreement, but you can also have player options to extend deals. The initial ESPN story said James would "opt out," which led me to discredit that in print. On SportsCenter, Smith mentioned it would be a player option, which I believe would be feasible. 

The Cavs are going to give LeBron whatever he wants. If he wants a three-year extension with an option that would make him a free agent in four years, he's going to get it. 

Just because James wants a shorter deal doesn't mean he wants out of Cleveland. By becoming a free agent in 2010 after his seventh season, he would be able to sign a larger max deal because he could get 30 percent of the salary cap to start the deal. With less than six years experience, this max deal will only start at 25 percent of the cap. Also, in four years the Cavs' advantage will only be greater because the difference between signing with your own team and another team will for more dollars. Of course, in this case he would be unrestricted.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

*Re: LeBron Signs Extension*

if the supporting cast doesnt work for the king, he can ask for a trade any day of the week.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: LeBron Signs Extension*

If this 3 year deal thing has any credence, either way Lebron goes he looks like a genius. Either he can make near max money, and if the team is going nowhere opt out elsewhere, or, if Ferry makes something out of this team, he can sign on and end up getting a better deal then he would have with a 5 year deal.

Apparently though, they haven't even started talking yet, so I'm going to stop talking.


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

It's official, Lebron signs extension with 3rd year player option.



> LeBron James officially signed his extension with the Cavaliers shortly after midnight on Wednesday morning.
> 
> James will be signed by the club through the 2009-2010 season and will also get an additional option year for the 2010-2011 season. The Cavaliers and LeBron will have the right to extend his new contract four more additional years (on top of the current contract extension) starting in the summer of 2009.
> 
> ...


link


----------

